
Calcium Copper Titanate - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_copper_titanate
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Calcium copper titanate (also abbreviated CCTO, for calcium copper titanium
oxide) is an inorganic compound with the formula CaCu3Ti4O12. It is noteworthy
for its extremely large dielectric constant (effective relative permittivity)
of in excess of 10,000 at room temperature.[1]"

Also: [https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/the-last-barrier-to-
ul...](https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/the-last-barrier-to-ultra-
miniaturized-electronics-is-broken-thanks-to-a-new-type-of-inductor-
eb5c1a2c7460)

>"The photograph shows the large grains of a practical energy-storage
material, calcium-copper-titanate (CCTO), which is one of the world’s most
efficient and practical ‘supercapacitors.’ The density of the CCTO ceramic is
94 percent of the maximum theoretical density."

Here's a wierd idea:

When we think about capacitors -- we think about the ability (of a material)
to hold an electrical charge.

But, what if it's not an electrical charge that the material is actually
holding?

What if what the material is really holding -- is the _deformation of space_
(compression, expansion, twisting, rarefaction, pressure, ?)

Or, what if the material was really holding -- was some kind of vibration or
vibrations, just we can't detect them with our instruments just yet?

Or maybe both of the above, just that what it is, depends on how we look at
it, what we measure, how we measure it...

Then, that in turn brings up the electrical field.

In theory, all capacitors should have some kind of electric field surrounding
them.

In other words, let's suppose you had a goal to be able to measure if a
capacitor was charged -- but you weren't permitted to do this by connecting a
voltmeter to its leads.

How else could you detect (without physically touching that circuit) if that
capacitor was charged?

Intuitively then, there has to be some sort of field around a capacitor, and
intuitively then, this field would tell you (if you could measure it via some
beam-like measuring device, rf beam, other electromagnetic beam, ?) if the
capacitor was charged by measuring that field, rather than by connecting a
voltmeter to the circuit.

Perhaps the answer has to do with impedance (all the most tough problems in
electronics/physics have to do with impedance)...

Yes, all of these ideas are totally crackpot at this point! <g>

Just theorizing aloud, for my future notes! <g>

